# Breguet Marine 5817 Big Date - Review with pics!



## tempocalypse

Breguet Marine 5817 review



The Breguet 5817 Marine is a watch that I have desired for quite a while. Its flitted about near the top of my wishlist for a few years now and I recently got the chance to pick one up on the secondary market for an excellent price. The watch, an early model from 2004, is itself is in very good condition with mostly the expected hairline scratches on the case. The clasp on the other hand has some rather more noticeable scratches but that doesn't bother me.

I've now had the watch for about 3 weeks and so I'll try to put across some thoughts though mostly this is about the pictures 

Vital stats

Case: 39mm, stainless steel
Thickness: 11.82mm
Water Resistance: 100m
Indications: Hours, Minutes, Central seconds, Big date
Power reserve: 65 hours
Rate: 4hz (28,800 bph)

The Marine has a 39mm stainless steel case which may surprise some as it wears larger than that figure might suggest. Key to this are the rather large and aggressive lugs.

The overall design of the watch combines cues from classical Breguet dress watches with more sporting elements. For some people the effect is neither here nor there. However, fans of this watch such as myself find it to be a superb combination that creates a casual sports watch appropriate for daily wear but with a great deal of flexibility. I think smart casual is an ideal word to describe the watch on bracelet or rubber although on a leather strap it could easily be taken for a purpose built dress watch. In usage situations it probably overlaps the most with my 116520 Daytona.

I have always loved the detailing on Breguet cases and the Marine does not disappoint. The case is polished on all surfaces and features a double stepped bezel. The sides are fluted in the traditional Breguet fashion. It should be noted that the fluting is created by cold rolling onto the case before finishing by hand.

The crown screw in crown is signed with the B from the logo and protected by two interesting curved crown guards. The watch is rated to 100m of water resistance.

The crystal is uncoated but slightly domed which helps reduce reflections somewhat. It tops off the watch at a reasonable 11.82mm thickness.







The previous owner had it on a dark brown leather strap which did not suit the watch at all IMO. I switched it to the original black rubber strap (which was included). I think I will try to get the navy blue rubber strap which was originally made for the blue dial version as the dark blue should be a nice complement to the blued steel hands and markers

The strap is secured with a deployant clasp which itself is adjusted with an oversized tang and buckle and two large steel loops. Again I suspect this will evoke mixed feelings but I quite like it.

As with other Breguet watches the strap is held by a screwed bar instead of a spring bar. It's secure yes, but a pain to change straps it looks like. It took the dealer a good few minutes to switch the strap from the leather to rubber (although that included changing over the buckle hardware as well). If that were not the case I might consider the bracelet as option.

The lugs are welded onto the case and are quite large. However since they are shaped to fit the wrist, it is not a problem for me. On the wrist, it wears extremely comfortably and is a good fit for my 6.7inch wrists.





And now on to the star feature of the watch&#8230; the dial. Breguet's dials are made of solid gold and engine turned by hand on a rose lathe before being silvered.

Unlike most Breguet watches which utilise a few different guilloche pattern, the 5817 features only one. However this one pattern is a beautiful and mesmerising wavy spiral that plays with the light in many interesting ways. I am not kidding when I saw that I am regularly distracted by the dial when I am wearing this watch as I catch myself just staring and moving it around in the light 

The chapter ring is stepped and detailed with circular brushing. The hour markers are applied Roman numerals and heat blued. The minute markers are on an outer track and include subtle luminous markers on the hours.

The hands are of course open tipped Breguet hands, a signature so closely associated with the brand that it's on the logo not to mention that even other watchmakers refer to them as such. In the case of the Marine, the open tips are actually filled with lume and are of course heat blued to match the hour numerals.

The big date is integrated into the chapter ring very nicely. The windows are nicely detailed and its placement means it does not disrupt the beauty of the centre of the dial. Thus the date is both highly legible and out of the way when not needed. The switchover is instantaneous at midnight.











-

The watch is powered by the Breguet 517GG movement which is Breguet's version of the Frederic Piguet 1150. The 1150 is these days more closely associated with sister company Blancpain.

The movement is an ultra thin full rotor automatic movement with 65 hours of power reserve from double barrels. Breguet increased the beat from 3hz to 4hz for their version; the Blancpain versions deliver 100 hours with 3hz. Introduced in 2004, it unfortunately does not have the latest Breguet tech such as the silicon hairspring and escape wheel nor does it feature a free sprung balance (it is regulated by a Triovis fine adjuster). The date can be quick set from the crown but the movement does not hack.

The movement is however one of the more attractive full rotor automatics I've seen. The bridges are very shapely although the rotor obscures half of it at any given time (waving the watch lightly and letting the rotor spin freely gives a nice view though).

This picture of the Blancpain manual winding version of the movement shows the architecture quite nicely. The pic is from an article by Walt Odets on Time Zone and is worth a read. Lovely Blancpain 1106 Gets A New Back - Part 1 - TimeZone










When it comes to the finish my main frame of reference is the Glashütte Original Panograph, which is admittedly a more expensive manual wind chronograph.

A fuller examination of the GO movement can be seen here

Compared with the straight 45 degree cut anglage of the GO the Breguet edges are curved from top to bottom and more highly polished. The edges of the bridges are a delight to behold and gleam with a bright polish. There are a couple of sharp exterior angles but no sharp inward angles.









The screws are black polished and counter sunk (again with nice polishing on the sinks).



The gold rotor is decorated with engine turned guilloche like the dial and is shaped like a nautilus shell in keeping with the marine theme (did Patek miss a trick here?)

The plates of the movement are decorated in geneva stripes while the regulator is brushed and the mainspring barrels have a radial pattern.







I would be curious to compare the movement up close with something like the AP 15400 movement. In any case I believe it to be well finished although nowhere near as spectacular in overall terms as the Panograph (anglage notwithstanding, The Panograph has more flair and uses more techniques including extensive black polishing of steel parts ). Just as importantly as the minutae if finishing, the Breguet does simply look good through the caseback.

I have not conducted substantial accuracy tests but average rate over the course of daily wear on the wrist has consistently been between 1.5 and 6 seconds per day which is pretty good.

In conclusion I can say I am very satisfied with the Marine. It looks great on the wrist and is a no fuss and supremely comfortable daily wear. It is both refined and rugged and it has that Breguet style to boot.

Thanks for reading and viewing!

Next to my father's 7337


----------



## mark1958

Nice discussion. I have had this watch on my short list more than once. I always ended up getting another piece. I am still very interested in this watch. I love the dial, hands, and large date as well as the view of the movement from the backside. I like the way they designed the crown guards. I am not in position to buy a new piece in the immediate future but I have two in mind and this is one of two at the top of the list at the moment. My other possible move is to trade for my GO panoreserve--- I like it but i don't wear it that often. Not as comfortable as my other pieces. So something I am thinking through. But for now… will have it on my list for my next purchase perhaps late in the year or early next year.


----------



## tempocalypse

mark1958 said:


> Nice discussion. I have had this watch on my short list more than once. I always ended up getting another piece. I am still very interested in this watch. I love the dial, hands, and large date as well as the view of the movement from the backside. I like the way they designed the crown guards. I am not in position to buy a new piece in the immediate future but I have two in mind and this is one of two at the top of the list at the moment. My other possible move is to trade for my GO panoreserve--- I like it but i don't wear it that often. Not as comfortable as my other pieces. So something I am thinking through. But for now&#8230; will have it on my list for my next purchase perhaps late in the year or early next year.


Thanks! Yes there are so many nice details about the watch, the design is full of interesting and charming touches like the crown guards. Good luck with your purchase if you decide to go for it.


----------



## Spangles

Nice review and nice pics!

Let us know how accurate it is in a month or two!


----------



## mlcor

Spangles said:


> Nice review and nice pics!
> 
> Let us know how accurate it is in a month or two!


FWIW, since I bought mine (pre-owned) last November, it's been running around -1 or -2 seconds/day.


----------



## maikeru

Great review and INSANE macro shots!


----------



## alex79

I think you had cover every details of this watch with accuracy, your passion for it is sweating between the lines, I enjoyed reading your review for its precision and overall your excitement and desire on that sublime Breguet Marine . 

Enjoy if for many years to come. 

PS : your father's watch is quite something too !


----------



## tempocalypse

Spangles said:


> Nice review and nice pics!
> 
> Let us know how accurate it is in a month or two!


 Thanks! Sure I'll drop an update. But I have never gotten around to measuring accuracy of my watches in a particularly scientific way, usually dial up overnight and average through the day on the wrist. Also since I don't have any service papers, I don't know how useful any results might be. I intend to get it serviced early next year assuming nothing goes wrong in the meantime.



mlcor said:


> FWIW, since I bought mine (pre-owned) last November, it's been running around -1 or -2 seconds/day.


Thats pretty good!



maikeru said:


> Great review and INSANE macro shots!


Thanks a lot!



alex79 said:


> I think you had cover every details of this watch with accuracy, your passion for it is sweating between the lines, I enjoyed reading your review for its precision and overall your excitement and desire on that sublime Breguet Marine .
> 
> Enjoy if for many years to come.
> 
> PS : your father's watch is quite something too !


Thanks, I really appreciate the kind words!

Yes, the 7337 is a really special watch... (I think I posted the same pic in a discussion in my "incoming" thread for the Marine but its worth posting again  )


----------



## tigerpac

Excellent stuff - thanks


----------



## hokkabaz

Wow, the most professional review I found in the internet on the 5817ST! Thank you. I found a second hand one, from 2010 in a good condition which just had the maintenance by Breguet. I am planning to buy it soon. Are you still happy with yours after several months? Any update on the accuracy and the performance of the movement? Thanks again!


----------



## mlcor

hokkabaz said:


> Wow, the most professional review I found in the internet on the 5817ST! Thank you. I found a second hand one, from 2010 in a good condition which just had the maintenance by Breguet. I am planning to buy it soon. Are you still happy with yours after several months? Any update on the accuracy and the performance of the movement? Thanks again!


I've had mine for over a year now, still one of my favorites, and still running accurately, maybe +2 seconds/day.


----------



## hokkabaz

Hey Mlcor, thx. I think you bought it a year ago as pre-owned? do you know how old it was ftom the first purchase? Has it got any maintenance before?


----------



## mlcor

hokkabaz said:


> Hey Mlcor, thx. I think you bought it a year ago as pre-owned? do you know how old it was ftom the first purchase? Has it got any maintenance before?


That's right. Breguet serial numbers are difficult to parse, but I think it was a couple of years old when I bought it. I bought it from a dealer that is an AD for a number of high end brands (although not for Breguet), and they said they had serviced it before I bought it. I believe them; I also bought my AP from them, and they have a certified watchmaker on premises to do service for their other grands (JLC, Omega, GO, Chopard, etc.).


----------



## aceivan

Very classy watch.
Thanks for the detail review


----------



## definitelydan

Very detailed review. Thanks. Great photos as well 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shiyifan

The black rubber strap looks great with the watch


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tempocalypse

hokkabaz said:


> Wow, the most professional review I found in the internet on the 5817ST! Thank you. I found a second hand one, from 2010 in a good condition which just had the maintenance by Breguet. I am planning to buy it soon. Are you still happy with yours after several months? Any update on the accuracy and the performance of the movement? Thanks again!


Thanks a lot! Sorry I didn't see this earlier, but yeah I've had no problems whatsoever since I posted this review. I've not kept a particularly close eye on accuracy but its been within the range I mentioned earlier 1-6 seconds per day fast and usually on the lower side of the range.


----------



## Norse

Great review. Thanks.
Oh, yes, superb watch to. Same to your Dads.


----------



## ZIPERIAN

Nicely done, I own one for about 3 years now and love it.


----------



## Amigos

Great review! I saw this watch at an ADma few weeks ago a fell in love with it. Trying to figure out how I can justify buying it. Just stuning


----------



## AlfaQ4

I have mine over 5 years. Maybe this can convince you.


----------



## rangeman

tempocalypse said:


> The watch is powered by the Breguet 517GG movement which is Breguet's version of the Frederic Piguet 1150. The 1150 is these days more closely associated with sister company Blancpain.
> 
> The movement is an ultra thin full rotor automatic movement with 65 hours of power reserve from double barrels. Breguet increased the beat from 3hz to 4hz for their version; the Blancpain versions deliver 100 hours with 3hz. Introduced in 2004, it unfortunately does not have the latest Breguet tech such as the silicon hairspring and escape wheel nor does it feature a free sprung balance (it is regulated by a Triovis fine adjuster). The date can be quick set from the crown but the movement does not hack.


I believe there have been ongoing updates for this movement by F. Piguet/Breguet but they usually do it quietly.

1) The older ones with one letter serial # like yours, an "R", use triovis. 
2) Sometime around 2010 they switched to a balance without the adjustment screw (free sprung? My "AH" is like that). 
3) A short while after that they changed again, this time they replace the smooth wheel with weighted ones. 
4) And finally, they started to use silicon in this movement last year.


----------



## 1bavarian

What a great write-up and outstanding photos. I looked at this watch just recently before pulling the trigger on my Blancpain Fifty Fathoms, and it was a very close second choice. I had owned an 18K Breguet Marine when they first came out (I think in the 1990s) when it was a bit smaller and did not sport the glass back, date or rubber strap. At the time I also had a lovely Breguet skeleton Reference 1320BA. They are beautiful watches, and are instantly recognizable. No one will mistake a Breguet for anything else. Enjoy your new acquisition and please keep us posted as to how it stands up to everyday use.


----------



## jakec

Since this thread has been revived somewhat,can those of you lucky enough to have this watch tell me how casual you go with this? Tee's & jeans, tanks & shorts,bathing suit/beach?Do you think the Marine GMT presents a bit more of a sportier look?


----------



## Amigos

I haven't bought the watch yet but I intend to wear it as casual as jeans t, bathing suit and pool..not beach; just don't like getting sand on a watch like this..just afraid the sand will not do the watch any good. Daytona is the beach watch.

i saw it next to the GMT. I preferred the big date. I think the GMT dial and the mix of Arabic and Roman numerals detracts from the watch. I also love the guilloche dial and the subdials of the GMT doesn't allow for as clean a dial.


----------



## Emtee

Seriously considering this pre owned in blue. Need to see how those weird lugs sit on my wrist first though lol


----------



## rangeman

jakec said:


> Since this thread has been revived somewhat,can those of you lucky enough to have this watch tell me how casual you go with this?


You can go sportier if it has the metal bracelet. Darker dials (black/blue) are more casual than white ones but generally, it's a watch with lots of classical elements which probably won't work with shorts, unless you're after the Angus Young style... ;-)


----------



## Amigos

Mine just arrived. White dial with a black rubber strap. It's gorgeous!

i fell in love with the watch when I saw it in person about 3 months ago...and have probably looked at the watch 6 or more times.

ill post some pics in the next few days.


----------



## Amigos

Mine just arrived. White dial with a black rubber strap. It's gorgeous!

i fell in love with the watch when I saw it in person about 3 months ago...and have probably looked at the watch 6 or more times.

ill post some pics in the next few days.


----------



## jakec

Amigos said:


> Mine just arrived. White dial with a black rubber strap. It's gorgeous!
> 
> i fell in love with the watch when I saw it in person about 3 months ago...and have probably looked at the watch 6 or more times.
> 
> ill post some pics in the next few days.


Congrats on a beautiful watch. And yes,get those pics up!


----------



## mlcor

Congrats, you won't regret it. I'll wear mine with pretty much anything from suits to tee shirts and jeans.


----------



## Amigos

My pic skills are weak but here the Marine next to a Classique that I own.

i held off because I was afraid that there would be too much overlap. The Classique is a pure dress watch and the Marine is what I'd call sport/casual.

the Marine will probably overlap with my SS white Daytona as far as wearing.

the Marine is thicker and has much larger lugs, hands and brighter applied blue numerals than the Classique.

the Classique appears gold in the pic but it is white gold and the colors are the same.

both have incredible and different guilloche dials.


----------



## Amigos

On the wrist


----------



## jakec

2 Stunning Breguet's you have there Sir!


----------



## JCS-2000

Great look. I really like this Breguet line. The marine blends sport and elegance together. There really isn't anything like it on the market currently.


----------



## tempocalypse

Amigos said:


> My pic skills are weak but here the Marine next to a Classique that I own.
> 
> i held off because I was afraid that there would be too much overlap. The Classique is a pure dress watch and the Marine is what I'd call sport/casual.
> 
> the Marine will probably overlap with my SS white Daytona as far as wearing.
> 
> the Marine is thicker and has much larger lugs, hands and brighter applied blue numerals than the Classique.
> 
> the Classique appears gold in the pic but it is white gold and the colors are the same.
> 
> both have incredible and different guilloche dials.


Very nice! I've always liked that retrograde Classique.

I also find that my Marine competes with my Daytona and GMT II for wrist-space in the sort of sporty but also smart category.


----------



## tempocalypse

jakec said:


> Since this thread has been revived somewhat,can those of you lucky enough to have this watch tell me how casual you go with this? Tee's & jeans, tanks & shorts,bathing suit/beach?Do you think the Marine GMT presents a bit more of a sportier look?


I think it looks better to dress down with a dressy watch than to dress up with one thats too sporty. In the case of the Marine I often wear it to work but also the occasional snorkelling trip!

I probably wouldn't wear it with a suit but goes well with just about anything else.


----------



## X JBM X

old thread, but thank you for the review.


----------



## saintsman

Personally, I'm not a great fan of Roman numerals, but a nice looking watch never the less. The big date is fantastic and certainly the best feature for me.

There are so many watches these days where it is difficult to read the info. My eyes are not what they were, so I wish more brands had a date that you can read without needing a magnifying glass.


----------



## omega1234

It is a beautiful watch.


----------



## X JBM X

Perfect day for the beach


----------



## celter

I agree with the OP's opinions on this beautiful, versatile watch. Mine says hello


----------



## MisterV

Sorry for reviving this yet again. I've always wanted to start with Breguet, and in my quest to find an ultimate dressy but universal timepiece in that range, stumbled upon this one. Hadn't realized it could be so accessible second hand. 

Do any of the owners know the lug to lug distance on these? 39mm case is definitely my size, but the lugs look very large (I can wear 49mm max).


----------



## Heljestrand

MisterV said:


> Sorry for reviving this yet again. I've always wanted to start with Breguet, and in my quest to find an ultimate dressy but universal timepiece in that range, stumbled upon this one. Hadn't realized it could be so accessible second hand.
> 
> Do any of the owners know the lug to lug distance on these? 39mm case is definitely my size, but the lugs look very large (I can wear 49mm max).


OP states in his review that the lugs are large and aggressive but he mentions a 6.7" wrist. Here is one of his wrist shots to consider...


----------



## Amigos

My measuring capability is limited..an app on my iPad but I get 49-50mm lug to lug. On March 23, I posted a wrist shot on my 71/4" wrist.


----------



## Heljestrand

That is a good represented shot. How are you enjoying the Breguet???



Amigos said:


> My measuring capability is limited..an app on my iPad but I get 49-50mm lug to lug. On March 23, I posted a wrist shot on my 71/4" wrist.


----------



## Amigos

I love the watch..the play of the light on the dial is gorgeous and the overall workmanship is excellent.


----------



## Amigos

My measuring capability is limited..an app on my iPad but I get 49-50mm lug to lug. On March 23, I posted a wrist shot on my 71/4" wrist.


----------



## Spangles

I think I have a 6.75" wrist and the 5817 is perfect. Also, a breguet leather strap looks amazing on the 5817.


----------



## Aututto

Beautiful watch and superb review! The marine big date is a favorite of mine. Though I'm curious as to how you owners pull it off. Do you keep it with more dressed up business and business casual attire? Or is this watch able to be worn with jeans and t shirt/vaca attire?


----------



## Amigos

The rubber strap takes it out of the "dressed up/business" for me, so I wear it sport/casual. It sort of competes with a Daytona for wrist time. The Daytona gets worn more when here is a better shot of it getting banged around. Spangles use of the leather strap would would let me use the Marine for dress up. Shorts, casual dress, vacation attire. I'm in Cabo San Lucas,MX now and it gets worn a lot..business watches stayed home..


----------



## Professional

Amaizing watch and brand ! I just don't have what to say, just the pictures are talking for themselfs.


----------



## Aututto

Amigos said:


> The rubber strap takes it out of the "dressed up/business" for me, so I wear it sport/casual. It sort of competes with a Daytona for wrist time. The Daytona gets worn more when here is a better shot of it getting banged around. Spangles use of the leather strap would would let me use the Marine for dress up. Shorts, casual dress, vacation attire. I'm in Cabo San Lucas,MX now and it gets worn a lot..business watches stayed home..


Haha I would think the watch would fit in their nicely! Thanks for your insight, the more I look, the more I see it's ability for casual wear on the rubber!


----------



## TJMike

Thanks to the OP and everyone who posted in this thread. I am extremely tempted to buy it. I love everything about it, except I have small wrists (6 1/4 inch) and the lugs are long (I read about 49-50mm lug-to-lug). I tried one on and I had to use the last notch on the rubber strap for it to fit. I forgot to take a photo at the store, but I have attached a couple of pictures of my Grand Seiko (40mm, lug-to-lug 45-46mm). Is the 5817 just too big for my wrist?


----------



## Amigos

I just let my wife try my Marine..her wrist is about the same size as yours. It could be worn but is definitely on the large size. Whether you find it too large for you is a personal choice. I own a 44mm GO that I wear but it's a large watch for me.

have you looked at the Cartier Ballon Bleu? I just bought my wife the watch in a 33mm but they make a 36 that would fit you nicely..imo. THe guilloche dial is gorgeous and it's a very nice watch. I don't personally like the funky covered winding stem but she does and maybe you will. No date.

just a thought


----------



## m0c021

I have 6.25 wrist also but quite flat. The 5817 fit great for me despite the long lug to lug due to the fact that those lugs are curved quite a bit.


----------



## TJMike

Amigos said:


> I just let my wife try my Marine..her wrist is about the same size as yours. It could be worn but is definitely on the large size. Whether you find it too large for you is a personal choice. I own a 44mm GO that I wear but it's a large watch for me.
> 
> have you looked at the Cartier Ballon Bleu? I just bought my wife the watch in a 33mm but they make a 36 that would fit you nicely..imo. THe guilloche dial is gorgeous and it's a very nice watch. I don't personally like the funky covered winding stem but she does and maybe you will. No date.
> 
> just a thought


Thanks for your help; greatly appreciated. I have looked at the Cartier Ballon Bleu; like you I do not like the covered winding stem.

As for the Marine, when I tried it on I did think it was on the large size, but not too large. I generally prefer more subtle watches. Indeed, I was all set to get a VC Patrimony but I could not envisage many occasions when I would wear it. As such, I have decided I will get that a few years down the track.

When I bought my GS I also had fears it was too thick; now it seems normal to me. I am pretty certain that I am having the same fears with the lugs on the Marine. I am just getting over my preconceived notions that all watches should be understated!

Once again, thanks for your help.


----------



## TJMike

m0c021 said:


> I have 6.25 wrist also but quite flat. The 5817 fit great for me despite the long lug to lug due to the fact that those lugs are curved quite a bit.


Thanks for your input. The curvature on the lugs is indeed quite pronounced.

I will try the Marine on again. As long as I am satisfied the watch does not wear too large, I will buy it.


----------



## Spangles

Please post pictures here when you pick it up!


----------



## jjlwis1

Bringing it back... So I've been upgrading my evolving collection.. Mainly modern watches.. (can't do vintage), had omegas, tutimas, rolex.. Lots of micros.. Now I want something nice.. But not a fan of ap... And I originally had my heart set on a Glasshute original panomatic lunar.. But that was 10 years ago.. And it's quite dressy.. I don't dress up too often.. So I would want something more sporty... Hence.. The breguet marine... I fell in love! Now to find one pre owned... 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Daz4Cavs

thanks for superb write up and pics! you say your 5817 is an early model from 2004---do you know what year the 5817 was introduced by Breguet? I am having a time (pun intended) finding out on mine. thanks


----------



## Daz4Cavs

convinced! what year was yours manufactured? and do you know by chance what year Breguet introduced the 5817? thanks


----------



## Daz4Cavs

is that black or brown croc strap? and is it a silver or rose gold bevel? looks awesome. thanks!


----------



## drram1966

Wow what a gorgeous watch!!!


----------



## ccm123

Very nice.


----------

